# Print spooler taking longgg to print



## M4K3 (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok here's my situation. We have a Windows 2003 Print Server sharing 133 printers with approx. 300 users. We have 4 Terminal Servers hosting about half of all of our users, which all connect to printers on the print server. We're experiencing extremly slow spooling on some printers on some larger documents (larger meaning 50MB). Other printers receiving print jobs from the thin clients via the Terminal Servers, get stuck in que. We end up having to restart the print spooler, printer or deleting the job. We have recently upgraded our memory (to 4gb) but with no success. The CPU's do not max out at the time of the problems. There are no unusual errors in the event log. Our C drive has 28GB of free space.
I had set up the server to reboot and auto-login weekly thinking that might help, which it has minimally. We're still experiencing problems with this and I'm all out of ideas. I wouldn't mark this as urgent, but the CEO's new secretary was trying to print a page from a .pdf and it took extremely long. She made sure everyone knew about it.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

In the printer settings is it set to RAW or EMF


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

PDF's are notoroiusly slow to print no matter the situation. You can get better speeds if you increase the physical memory in the printer but any "smaller printers" you can't use this as a solution.

Also look at your ques you have set up and tell me how they are set to spool is it directly to printer? Once first page is spooled? or is it waiting until entire document is spooled?


----------



## M4K3 (Aug 28, 2005)

It's set for RAW and not LPR. 
It starts printing after last page is spooled. Do you recommend printing directly to the printer?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Only do this if the printer has alot of installed memory. If not this won't help really as you may get dropped information on these "large prints". Basically printing directly to the printer circumvents the windows printing subsystem altogether and can help in diagnosing if that is part of the problem.


----------



## M4K3 (Aug 28, 2005)

96Mb installed on the printer


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

That should be enough for print directly to printer... I would test it and see if that yeilds faster printing.


----------

